# 24574 USAF Rocket Fuel car - needs parts



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the rocket fuel transport car #24574, which is apparently worth some serious cash. I've found replacement fuel canisters, but I need the red scaffolding to hold the canisters in place, as well as a new brake wheel. Any idea where I can get these?

Charles.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All I can suggest is PortLine Hobbies. I think he shut down for preps of the upcoming Big E event in Springfield, Ma. Or ebay or a good train show. My Flyertrains.org has some links too.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool. I wish portline had pictures of the parts they sell... found everything except the brake pedestal... I wasn't sure which to order.

Charles.


----------

